# lafayette jar with profile



## judu4 (Mar 28, 2017)

hey , I have got a jar here and I'm trying to find any information I can on it....it reads LAYFAYETTE and has a profile of a man on it.it was dug in Charleston sc .....does anyone know anything about it ? .....thanks in advance


----------



## botlguy (Mar 29, 2017)

It is one of the more sought after jars in the hobby. In that condition it has lessened value but you would not have trouble finding a buyer if that is your intent.
Jim


----------



## judu4 (Mar 29, 2017)

jim , thanks very much for the info.......I have not tried to clean it yet , it has the white-ish stain in it.but it has no damage atleast .......thanks agaiun for the information !


----------



## Fruit Jars (Mar 29, 2017)

If the jar had the closure and was in mint condition would be worth around $850-950.  In present conditon probably $400-500.  You could have the jar cleaned and see how it turns out.


----------



## judu4 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks fruit jars , that's good to know ....  I may have her tumbled and see how it turns out......


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 31, 2017)

It would be worth the investment....


----------

